# light gathering and different sensors size



## pleasehelp (Sep 17, 2014)

I am thinking about buying a G7X or E-PL7 or Sony A5100.

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=22799.msg441217#new

Now i wonder, when i have a 16-50mm f3.5-5.6 lens on APS-C and a 24-100mm F1.8-2.8 lens on a 1 inch sensor, what is better?

And is the Canon 24-100mm F1.8-2.8 lens really a f1.8-2.8 lens?

Should that not be multiplied by the crop factor?

What is the crop factor of an 1" sensor?


----------



## Coldhands (Sep 29, 2014)

To be clear, the G7X does not have a 24-100 mm lens. It has an 8.8-36.8 mm lens which, when crop factor is applied, renders an equivalent field-of-view to a 24-100 mm lens on a 35mm sensor.



> And is the Canon 24-100mm F1.8-2.8 lens really a f1.8-2.8 lens?



Yes.



> Should that not be multiplied by the crop factor?



No. It is a ratio of the lens focal length over the diameter of the diaphragm. Sensor size doesn't enter into it. 
The only consideration is that it will have a DoF equivalent to a slower lens on a larger sensor (in a similarly-framed image).



> What is the crop factor of an 1" sensor?



2.7


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 29, 2014)

Coldhands said:


> To be clear, the G7X does not have a 24-100 mm lens. It has an 8.8-36.8 mm lens which, when crop factor is applied, renders an equivalent field-of-view to a 24-100 mm lens on a 35mm sensor.



...and an equivalent DoF to an f/4.9 - f/7.6 lens on FF, for equivalent framing.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 29, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> Coldhands said:
> 
> 
> > To be clear, the G7X does not have a 24-100 mm lens. It has an 8.8-36.8 mm lens which, when crop factor is applied, renders an equivalent field-of-view to a 24-100 mm lens on a 35mm sensor.
> ...


 
For those who use P&S cameras and are used to a huge DOF, this should be popular. I've seen many who were disappointed with the shallow depth of field from large sensors.

The shallow depth of field is useful to creative people who understand what is happening and want to control what is in/out of focus. Some, maybe even the majority of P&S users just want everything in focus. There is certainly nothing wrong with that.


----------

